# Berried CRS losing color



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in this hobby for a year now. I read a lot and have shrimps like red, fire, sakura, blue pearl, yellow, black crystal shrimps grade A and wild neocardina.
The CRS tank is 1.5 months old the shrimps r there for a month now bought from a friend hobyyist. In the past tried CRS but it was a disaster for 2 reasons 1.summer 2.used plant fertilizers with copper n iron..

Abt. my question for the first time yesterday eve I found a pregnant CRS hiding beneath the sponge filter. She refused to come out while others were feeding. All my shrimps have beautiful color. This morning I saw her come out n feed (the aquarium lights were out) she big n looks pale most of her white color has disappeared.

I use shirakura mineral powder while changing water 4.5 ltrs every week. This week added shirakura mineral ca too. I feed them variety of foods like Shirakura ebi dama special, mosura, frozen red worms (3-4) once a week, Biomax no.3 n white pellets. The leftover food is removed after 1-2 hrs depends if the shrimps r feeding on it. Once a week they fast.
My tank is 90% RO lighted for 8 hrs 50% planted mostly moss, driftwood covered with java moss and catappa leaf which I change after 3 weeks. My substrate is fluval (red bag) abt.3kgs

Tank parameters Temp.22-23 degrees PH 6.4 GH 5 KH 1 

Also found 2 shrimps moult yesterday may be she was one of them ? 
All the shrimps r fine except the pregnant one she looks pale. 
Nothing unusual like shrimps deaths so what is the problem may be I'm missing something ? Btw the pregnant one is jumpy too.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If she has eggs, she molted recently. That could be part of your problem, at least the hiding bit - she's just trying to protect herself and her eggs.

That said, I keep hearing stories like this about CRS - they tend to lose their color intensity (esp. the white) after they start breeding. It's not usually a sign of ill health, AFAIK, though I'm not sure why it happens. Perhaps something about the breeding hormones suppresses the white pigment? Anyway, I wouldn't worry about it too much - just keep an eye on her and unless something else changes, leave things be.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

As time pass they will lose their white color... I couldn't figure out, until I talked to a member that sold me some CRS and he made me figure it out... I saw his colony of CRS and He had some pregnants females that lost their white color ( only healthy ones molt and have eggs). I have a 30G CRS, the older ones (at least 1 1/2 year old) prety much lost their white coloration, but still have eggs and molt frecuently...
I stoped worring about it and started enjoying the youngest one coloration.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thnx  even I observed the same coz the one I mentioned is in her 2nd week. 
Yesterday I found another pregnant female who went into hiding immediately after moulting.
I saw her come out when its dark n she feels safe she was pregnant too. So immediately after moulting they go into hiding n come out berried in the process lose color. It doesn't bother me so much now coz I was worried thought something was wrong with the tank. But now I dont worry its a natural process they go pale n lose white colour during pregnancy. I'll enjoy the vibrant colours of the younger CRS.


----------

